# Is a propane smoker worth it?



## doyouloveit (Jul 25, 2012)

Hello all, I'm a newbie and have recently became interested in smoking of meats and BBQ.  Currently, I have Weber Genesis E310 propane grill which has been excellent for regular grilling. 

Here is my question, would there be a tangible difference of the quality of the finished product of smoked meat between smoking on a propane smoker versus smoking on my Weber Genesis grill with wood chips, etc.?

Does smoking on my Weber limit me to a select type of meats?  Or does the propane smoker give me the opportunity to smoke a wide variety of meats that I couldn't do on my Weber?

I've been looking and reading reviews about the Masterbuilt Two Propane Smoker which I can purchase @ Home Depot.  I'm interested in buying it, but if it doesn't mean that much difference than smoking on my Weber then I'm not sure if it is worth the $$.

Thanks in advance for any advice.  This place has been a treasure trove of useful information.

Eric


----------



## dewetha (Jul 25, 2012)

You can use a pipe wrench to drive nails. It just takes more care . you can make tasty food with smoke flavor on about anything put nothing beats the right tool for the job

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 25, 2012)

Hello Eric - Dewetha pretty much spelled it out for ya. I did smoke a couple fatties and some Canadian Bacon on my propane grill...really takes some time to manage the temps and the smoke. Good but not as good as in the smoker. I have an MES40 (electric) and I'm looking at adding the Masterbuilt 40" Propane soon. 

When you have a minute would you mind heading over to Roll Call and introducing yourself so we can give you a proper SMF Welcome?

Please update your profile with your location so we know where you are cause it helps when answering questions. 

Thanks!


dewetha said:


> You can use a pipe wrench to drive nails. It just takes more care . you can make tasty food with smoke flavor on about anything put nothing beats the right tool for the job
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## doyouloveit (Jul 25, 2012)

Heading to roll call now.

Thanks for the advice.  So you in your opinion, a propane smoker offers a much better product than a regular gass grill albeit a pretty good one?


----------



## cabrego (Jul 25, 2012)

I've never tried to smoke on a propane grill but I think the guys already nailed the main points.  Another thing to consider is space, you will be very limited to what you can cook on a propane grill vs. a smoker.

Also, look in to the smoke hollow propane smokers, I believe the manufacturing process is better than the masterbuilt and probably the best for the price range we are talking about meaning there is less smoke leakage in general. 

You can make anything work, just depends on how much time, effort, and money in to it..

Welcome!


----------



## doyouloveit (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for the reply.

My local Sears has the Masterbuild Single Door Vertical LP smoker for $140.  Would that be a good deal for a first time smoker?


----------



## cabrego (Jul 25, 2012)

doyouloveit said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> My local Sears has the Masterbuild Single Door Vertical LP smoker for $140.  Would that be a good deal for a first time smoker?


You should be able to find the two door model for a similar price.  You will get the added benefit of not having to let all of your heat and smoke out when you want to add wood chips/chunk.  Masterbuild smoker is a very popular model and will certainly get the job done.  Keep in mind that you may want to mod it to minimize smoke leakage-I don't know if it is a real issue though. 

What do you plan on smoking?  You may have problems fitting larger cuts of brisket and full racks of ribs on that particular smoker size too.


----------



## doyouloveit (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for the reply.  The two door one I have seen has been $180 at both Sears and Home Depot.  I just bought the gasket rope from Amazon to help with the leaking of smoke if necessary. 

I was planning on doing a pork butt this weekend....but I would say typically I would smoke pork loins, ribs, whole chickens, turkey, etc.


----------



## dewetha (Jul 25, 2012)

i love the capacity of my masterbuilt extrawide. you cna get it on sale anywhere from 159 to 179 at bass pro shops. 199 reg. you can't beat the capacity.  i recently loaded it up with 6 racks of BB ribs(full slabs). 2 half size foil sheet for prok candy and chicken bites and the last shelf had about 8 baked potato's

my mods

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110959/first-smoker-masterbuilt-xl

i need to add some rope gasket back on. have flat kind! and make a notch for the meat/temp probes but it trucking along nicely. i use my grill, a genesis 300(older model) for grilling or finishing off bacon etc. so both will come in handy.


----------



## dewetha (Jul 25, 2012)

you may want to check out the new catalog. no prices but some nice looking new propane smokers

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/124877/2-new-masterbuilt-propane-smokers


----------



## doyouloveit (Jul 25, 2012)

dewetha said:


> i love the capacity of my masterbuilt extrawide. you cna get it on sale anywhere from 159 to 179 at bass pro shops. 199 reg. you can't beat the capacity.  i recently loaded it up with 6 racks of BB ribs(full slabs). 2 half size foil sheet for prok candy and chicken bites and the last shelf had about 8 baked potato's
> 
> my mods
> 
> ...



Where do you currently run your meat/temp probes lines in the smoker? I have the maverick wireless one.


----------



## doyouloveit (Jul 25, 2012)

Where do you currently run your meat/temp probes?


----------



## dewetha (Jul 25, 2012)

since i just got the maverick, i have not modified my smoker yet. i just ran it out the door jamb. i plan on either making a hole with a grommet or notch a u channel in the door frame to make space for the wires. one way or another this sunday, I plan on getting a new gasket on the door and rig up something for the temp probes.













2012-07-20 07.30.14.jpg



__ dewetha
__ Jul 25, 2012


----------



## garyt (Jul 26, 2012)

I have 4 smokers, a New Braunfels offset, a Lang, a Char Grill Acorn, my newest and a Propane Smoke Hollow #5. This summer I am going to build a UDS when I have time I have gathered all of the materials needed. The one I use the least is the propane Smoke Hollow, I am sure it is just me but I don't care for it. You can do it all with a UDS or an Acorn, the acorn is about $249 on sale, you can cook low and slow or sear a steak at 700° I have made pizza at high temp too. you can throw on a couple pork butts or a biscuit and get the temps stable and go to bet, it can do it all. That is what I would recommend.


----------



## cabrego (Jul 27, 2012)

Komado style grills like the acorn are pretty cool and I wouldn't mind having one.  The only real problem I see is you are a bit limited with the quantity of food you can cook, but if you don't need to cook more than a but or 2 you would be in good shape.


----------



## flyinion (Jul 27, 2012)

Just to comment on the grill vs. dedicated smoker since I started out on my grill as well (and older 3 burner front to back Weber Genesis I inherited with wood slat shelves and red paint).  You can definitely do some good smoking on it, but it's a LOT more work.  I did a 6lb brisket a few weeks back and it turned out really good after 5 1/2 hours in the grill and then finishing in foil in the oven after it hit about 150 (should have left it on the grill, the oven had crazy temp swings with the element kicking on & off).  

The big difference is the grill has all kinds of places for air to get in and mess with the temp besides the fact that grills are not designed to get low & slow anyway so you're already fighting against the design limitations.  Oh and not to mention the fact that a smoker (propane or otherwise) is probably going to give a lot more capacity than a grill.  When I did that brisket I had a 13x9x2 pan of water on the middle & back burners and then just the front burner was on all the way on low and the tank valve was literally just cracked open a hair from closed.  I was struggling to maintain mid-230's or less for the first 1/2 of the smoke which was at night after it had been about 95 during the day.


----------



## billyq (Jul 27, 2012)

I have to respectfully disagree with some saying that you can't make good Q from a propane grill. Let me qualify this by saying I have a camp chef smoke vault and I really like it, but some times I don't feel like lugging it out of the garage. I have a UDS also, but sometimes I'm feeling lazy and do t wanna mess with charcoal. I have a Weber three burner Genesis grill. The burners run horizontally front to back.  This weekend I smoked some spares by getting some apple pellets and putting them is a piece of rolled up foil.  When it was done, it looked like, well, a very thick shiney sausage.  I poked six holes in it with a skewer and put it under the cooking grate laying on the front burner. I lit the burner and within fifteen minutes, the grill was at 250 and I had the thin blue smoke trickling out. I used a rib rack for my spares and 5 hours later they were done. They turned out great. Sorry for long post, just wanted to share my idea.


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 27, 2012)

I have to agree with BillyQ. Before I ever thought about smoking I had cooked a lot of ribs and pork butts on a very cheap gas grill and they all came out good. They did take a lot of babysitting. I would cook at the lowest temp it would go and have to do a lot of flipping and then they would always get wrapped in foil and go on the warming rack. Guess it was kind of like the Mixon method of "hot and fast", but they came out good. 

But since I got a smoker I have cooked a lot of things I would not even try on the grill and I think in it's own respect it is much more versatile. The grill can be versatile too but in it's own way. 

I think they are two different animals who are closely related but each has their own place. Also cooking is a matter of personal taste. I just saw on Triple D where someone cooked a brisket (looked like at least a 10# packer) in 3 1/2 hours by braising it in an oven and the patrons were raving about it. 

I guess all i'm saying is if it tastes good to you cook it and eat it often, but it's cool to try new things and new methods to cook them. As long as it is safe and tastes good there really is no right or wrong!


----------

